# FET June 2019



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello beautiful ladies,

I wanted to start a thread for those of us that are doing an FET in June 2019.

I am 41 years old and I am transferring a 3BB day5 blasto from an IVF I did when nearly 39 years old. I am with the Lister. Going for a semi medicated ie we go natural but enhance natural hormones with Estradiol and possibly FSH injections. Then adding clexane and progesterone pessaries. 

AF is expected on 15/06, so at the moment relaxing and preparing mentally and physically. 

Good luck to everyone else and let’s group to discuss and encourage each other


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi there! I'm pretty much the same.  41 and transferring in June. It was supposed to be at the start, but my period didn't come and now I'm just waiting for that. Transfer will be before end June. Very good luck to everyone,  I'm hoping this is a very lucky thread 😁


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi girls, I’ve been waiting on this thread starting. I will be having a full medicated cycle. I had provera to have a bleed before starting the nasal spray and then my tracking scan is a week Monday and then I will start the patches to thicken the lining up. I will transfer 1 5aa day 5 embryo back.

I ha a stillborn little boy in January at 21 weeks so this is the first cycle after this heartbreak so I am expecting things to be very hard.


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi ladies 

I'm doing a natural FET with the Lister. My period's due in about a week but since having my son my cycles are a bit longer so we'll see. Been told I'll need a scan during my period and then one about a week later. Will be having the trigger to guarantee the timing of ovulation and then progesterone too. 

I egg shared during my maternity leave and froze my share of the embryos to be used at a later date, which we've decided is now!

Definitely excited about it all but feeling a bit nervous!

Lori - bless you, I cannot even begin to imagine the heartbreak. I hope that this will be your time x


----------



## AmyGem (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi All,

I hope it’s ok to join this board. I will be starting my first FET with my next period which is due in the first few days of June. Ours will be a medicated cycle so starting with oestrogen tablets on day 2 of my cycle. 

Wishing everyone the best of luck and also hoping this is a lucky thread. 

Ax


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone else on suprecur and struggling? I think I’m going to call the clinic and see if they can pull forward my tracking scan to start the patches! I can’t remember it being this bad last tome around but maybe I have extra hormones this time around!!


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, really pleased this thread is here.  I’m going for my day 10 scan on Friday.  On Progynova three times a day at the moment which is making me feel a little slow and forgetful.  Had a failed FET in April and lost 3 embryos in one go.  Have two left, so aware this may be the last shot.  Strangely feel a bit detached this time.  Last time I stopped exercising and I’m not going to do that this time, as I think the couple of trips to the gym really helps my perspective.  Also doing acupuncture.  Stopped alcohol and reducing caffeine, otherwise normal diet.  Good luck everyone!  ❤


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Lori very sorry for your loss 💝 
I’m not on that medication-did you get any answers or help from the clinic?


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes pattycake I’m getting my tracking scan tomorrow and then I will start on patches, really glad they managed to pull it forward 😁


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Glad to hear that you got that sorted Lori.

Patty - losing those 3 embryos must've been terrible. I really hope that this will be your BFP!

How is everyone else preparing? I've also been *trying* to cut down on caffeine (tricky with a toddler!) and alcohol. Trying to just have one coffee in the morning but sometimes having two. Sometimes having some alcohol too. Also a bit worried about lifting my little boy because I keep reading mixed things about that. There's no way around that though and plenty of people get pregnant while lifting a toddler otherwise there'd be no siblings with smaller age gaps! Been taking Pregnacare for a few months.


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi ladies, I've been lurking for a while and today it's been confirmed I can join you. I was supposed to have a frozen transfer today but couldn't because of fluid in my uterus so I'm waiting for AF to arrive so I can have a FET in June. 

I'm another lady at the Lister, this is my second cycle my first ended in a MMC at 10 weeks. I was devastated at egg collection last week because I only had 4 mature eggs collected which is much worse than last time however, I got the call this morning and I can't quite believe it as I'd prepared myself we wouldn't be having a FET... All 4 of our fertilized eggs have become blastocysts one day 5 and 3 of them are good quality. We have a 5AA, a 5AB, a 3BB and a 4CC. I know there is still plenty to happen and I had my MMC from a 5AA but I feel so hopeful that one of these will become our take home baby.

I know it is said on here all the time but it really is quality over quantity - and if anyone else is dealing with male factor - for us IMSI has made a HUGE difference in our fertilisation and blastocyst rates compared to our last cycle.


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Haha. That’s funny. So many Lister ladies in the FET June thread. We will probably be sitting next to each at the clinic and not know it. 

Almost two weeks until beginning. Mixed feelings. A part of me wants to be full of enthusiasm, another part of me feels like there is low chance of this working and I should keep my hopes low. I don’t want to start having hopes and them crush down once more.


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Ladies! I'm hoping I can join you too. 
We're preparing for a FET. We're using long protocol and I have down-regulated using Buserelin. Went for a scan yesterday so added in Progynova, Patches and Aspirin  from today and need to have another scan on 7/6. We're having PGD and so had our first cycle last summer. We have two healthy frosties. We started preparing for a FET but quite unexpectedly had problems getting my lining thick enough for transfer and the cycle was cancelled. We had a couple of months of extra estrogen to try to build the lining but to know avail. We live quite a distance from out clinic and our Dr referred us for a hysteroscopy locally to check out the lining. I ended up having a saline scan which shows all is well. Luckily, if a little unexpectedly, I was able to start on my next day 21 as I already had the medication. After being on hold for 6 months, I can't believe we are back on the rollercoaster again. I'm really nervous about having further problems and our treatment being cancelled but am just as nervous about making it to transfer and coping with this. 
Looking forward to going on this journey with you all. Has anyone else started their medications yet? x


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

I had my tracking scan today and everything went ok, they have put me on 4 patches getting changed every 2 days which is more than last time but the lining wasn’t as thick as they would have liked, even though it resulted in a bfp!! So nasal spray and patches for me for the next 2 weeks, the. A scan again on 11th to see if the lining is ready for transfer


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Ladies,

In terms of lining what worked for me is VITE 1000 per day, Baby aspirin, l arginine, pomegranate Juice, rasberry tea, hot water bottle, keeping feet warm with socks. Lining in the past went from the usual 6.5 to 8.5-9


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Lining isn’t thick enough for me so back on Monday for another scan. 
Has anyone noticed breast changes on Progynova?


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Pattycake - What changes have you noticed? I was on progynova and patches for several months in a row due to problems growing a thick enough lining. My breasts were really sore and more full than usual. I then noticed some lumps and had to have them checked at the breast clinic. I had had a breast cyst previously and it turns out that's what it was again. I think it was from the estrogen.

Efi78 - Glad of the advice and to hear of some things that helped with your lining. The clinic tried things to thicken my lining for several months back to back but to no avail. I ended up having a saline scan to check that there wasn't a reason that my lining wasn't growing. This time I'm on progynova, everol patches and baby aspirin. Also trying to keep my feet and tummy warm and added in the pomegranate juice. Hope you're doing ok. 

Lori84 - Hope you're going on with the patches and nasal spray. How is the spray? I don't think I'd like that much! Good luck fro your scan on 11th.


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hopeful10,

Also add L arginine. It helps a lot as it dilates the blood vessels and allows more blood to flow to the uterus. It has an unexpected side effect: increases a LOT sexual appetite, exactly for the reasons I described above. It acts like VIAGRA for both men and women


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi Ladies, can I join you? I'm getting ready for FET with our last embie. Having the scratch today, then Progynova when AF starts, followed by horrid progesterone injection. Trying to stay hopeful, (but realistic) that the embie is a fighter and will survive thaw. We had a 2 year break, during which I had hydro tubes clipped. Praying this is my time. Xx


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hi and welcome Evie.
Breast changes are sort of swelling and larger nipples.  These went down after stopping last cycle but skin is a bit sort of slack if you know what I mean.
Scan was pushed forward until tomorrow.  So many mixed emotions...am I doing the right thing and is this all too close to last one timing wise...I was just getting back on my feet. 
On the plus side def. think exercise has helped me this time-helping me sleep better for one thing! Also just keeps up some normality and focus on my self and tuning into my body.  I don’t do much, just 30 mins here and there or a yoga class but it all helps.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hi again, 
Does anyone have any experience of prednisone during FET? 
X


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi again everyone,

Sorry Patty, no experience of that.

My period started today so need to get in touch with the clinic. They said I'll need a scan between days 2-5 which I suppose only leaves Thurs and Fri. We told work yesterday as we both work at the same place so makes it a bit more awkward for cover. They've agreed to any appointments that we need so that's a relief!

Feels a bit crazy that it's actually happening now!


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry Patty I don’t either. 

Hannahdaisy looks like we are on an identical path I got AF today too so having my day 3 scan on Friday! Fingers crossed it all goes well for us both xx


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Ah, and both at the Lister too! Yes, fingers crossed 🤞🏻 still haven’t heard back about when my scan will be yet. Wonder if we’ll end up being identical for transfer too x


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

They told me they didn’t have any appointments available in the mornings so I’m in Friday afternoon. I’ve never had a FET before so I have no idea how long it will take, they told me around 3 weeks I guess it depends how my lining responds to the drugs. Are you doing a natural or medicated cycle? X


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh that’s a pain, was hoping for a morning really, oh well! 

I still haven’t heard back from them apart from an email to ask for my date of birth. That was before lunchtime...! Says they’ll reply to everything sent before 4.30 but it’s seeming quite late now. 

No, I haven’t done an FET before either. I’m doing a natural one, you? They said it’s likely to be this scan, then one around a week later and then transfer around day 18-23 usually. Progesterone and trigger before transfer too.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Everyone ok? Day 0 tomorrow for me. 😳


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey Pattycake I had my day 3 scan today so starting on Progynova tomorrow. How did your scan go today Hannahdaisy? Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Had my day 3 scan this afternoon too. All looks good so far. Had an appointment with the nurse afterwards and booked in for another scan next Friday. Do you have another scan booked in?


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hello lovelies  lots of you are have day 3 scans? I'm doing semi medicated, so progynova on day 1 or 2...then scan on day 10?

I'm awaiting AF and feel as if it will happen in the weekend. Clinic said, if after 12pm, count it as day two. My memory after the scratch was that I should start taking progynova on day 2, but the notes say say 1? But then why educating on time of day/1 or 2? Thinking it probs doesn't matter and gives them more info? Also, the cl8nic is shut over the weekend, so if AF comes, shall I day 1 or 2?? Xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hannahdaisy my next scan isn’t for 11 days so a week on Tuesday which feels ages away! 

Evie777 I would go with whatever they have written down as your plan. My clinic says if AF comes in the afternoon then the next day counts as Day 1.


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

missl73 - Why is there always so much waiting! Keeping busy has definitely helped me to cope with the waiting. 

Evie777 - I think my clinic gives similar advice about counting the following day as day 1 if your period starts later in the day. It's so hard to balance staying positive yet realistic - I'm not sure I can manage it!

hannahdaisy - Glad to hear your scan went well and that you have another planned in. It's good to hear that work have been supportive to you and your partner. I agree it does feel quite unreal to get started again! 

missl73 - Glad your scan went well and you get to join me on the progynova. 

pattycake - Glad to hear you are moving along. How are you? sorry but no experience with prednisone.

Efi78 - Hope you're doing ok. Thanks for all of the advice. 

lori84 - Hope you're doing ok with the nasal spray and patches. Best of luck for your scan next week. 

AFM – Had scan yesterday which showed my lining had reached 6.8mm which is exactly where it kept getting to in the past before we had the saline scan. Need to continue on meds (with a bit more estrogen) and have another scan on Monday. Fingers crossed it grows a little more but I think that is probably just it for me. Started to feel a bit nauseous over the last couple of days. Not sure if it's the meds or something else but hoping it settles down.


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Evie - I think I heard that you count it from the following day after 12 too.

Missl - oh wow, must just be quite different between natural and medicated then. Also, I now have longer cycles and they said that the base the scan date on that too. They were shorter before I had my son but now they're around 32 days.

Hopeful - yes, very thankful that work are being supportive. Just trying to hide it from other members of staff and not make it obvious! Hope that your scan goes well on Monday.

We're off to a wedding reception tonight. Will probably be my last bit of alcohol. Such mixed things about alcohol and caffeine, just going to try and enjoy myself and not worry about it or feel guilty.


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi all, 
Is this thread still in use?! 

I am currently day 25 of a very long frozen cycle, still waiting exact date for ET so looking for ladies to chat too to keep me sane!


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi snuggle1982

It is very well alive! Haha

Which stage of your cycle are you on?

I am still 9DPO and expecting period in 4-5 days. Transferring last ever 3BB day 5 blasto. Fingers crossed but not very hopeful

Hello to everyone else and sending baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Td333 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi ladies! 

Can I join you? On my first FET cycle so could do with some advise! Had two fresh cycles over 4years ago (have a 3.5 year old boy ❤) so gone back to st Barts for private to use my remaining 2 embryos, we have decided to just put one back 😬 I started injections yesterday day 2!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

I’ve just had a BFN from a fresh donor cycle. I’ve got a few frozen embryos. 

So I’m wondering if you think I could do a back to back next cycle?  I’m expecting to get my D in a few days and wondered if my clinic might allow me to start the oestrogen patches then? 

Anyone got any experience of doing another FET close after a BFN?

Thanks


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi all, well I’m feeling completely hormonal at the moment...these 400mg patches are causing havoc lol my poor husband has never seen me as bad, even our last frozen cycle wasn’t as bad!!! If my lining has thickened up enough on Tuesday then we should transfer 20/21st which I have mixed feeling about considering how well the last one went!! X


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

PUPO today.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hi 👋 I waited one cycle which was very light and started the next cycle.  If I had a choice I would have waited a few months for my body and mind to calm down though just because it’s such a rollercoaster.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

lori84 said:


> Hi all, well I'm feeling completely hormonal at the moment...these 400mg patches are causing havoc lol my poor husband has never seen me as bad, even our last frozen cycle wasn't as bad!!! If my lining has thickened up enough on Tuesday then we should transfer 20/21st which I have mixed feeling about considering how well the last one went!! X


Good luck Lori but remember to get all the headspace you can and look after yourself. Have you tried hypnotherapy or acupuncture?


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

lori84 said:


> Hi all, well I'm feeling completely hormonal at the moment...these 400mg patches are causing havoc lol my poor husband has never seen me as bad, even our last frozen cycle wasn't as bad!!! If my lining has thickened up enough on Tuesday then we should transfer 20/21st which I have mixed feeling about considering how well the last one went!! X


Good luck Lori but remember to get all the headspace you can and look after yourself. Have you tried hypnotherapy or acupuncture?


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi ladies,

So pleased to have found this group!

Bit about me, I lost my husband 5 years ago to cancer and 2 years ago I decided to do the Ivf that we had started and went on hold which resulted in my gorgeous little boy who’s now 19 months. ❤

I have decided that I would like to try again and have 2 embryos in the freezer although this is my only chance due to cost.

I’m on day 26 of what seems like the longest frozen cycle ever! They put me on the pill to stimulate a period as I’m so irregular so been on the injections for nearly a week and come off the pill on Wednesday. Should then have a “normal” period before starting patches etc etc and waiting to hear about when ET will be.

Not sure how I’m feeling this time round, maybe having a toddler keeps you from stressing about it or maybes it’s the drugs but finding it all really depressing so hoping it’s just the meds - anyone else get these side effects?


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Snuggle1982,

This is completely normal. The meds throw your hormones all over the place. 

Wellcome and all the best with the FET. Wishing you and your little one all the best


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Phew! Glad it’s the drugs, was beginning to worry!


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Snuggle1982 – I completely agree with Efi78. The drugs can definitely throw your hormones out of whack and make you feel quite out of sorts. I’ve found the frozen cycles seem to last an age. Wishing you the very best of luck with your treatment. 

Efi78 – Hope you’re doing ok. Hoping your period is on it’s way so you can get started soon. 

pattycake – Very excited to hear you are pupo! How did it go? What have you got planned for the 2ww? 

lori84 – Sorry to hear you’re feeling hormonal but it can be completely normal – poor hubby though! Try to hang in there x

CurlyGirl1225 – I’ve got no experience of this. I’d recommend getting advice from your clinic. Hope you can re-start soon. 

Td333 – Welcome! Congratulations on your little one. Here’s hoping you’ll be blessed with a sibling for him.  

hannahdaisy – Really hope you were able to enjoy the wedding reception. I imagine if any colleagues recognise that you are hubby are off together their first thought would be unlikely to be IVF! They’d be much more likely to think a family problem or a health appointment so try not to worry and feel free to tell the odd white lie.  

AFM – Had another scan this morning which showed my lining is at 6.9mm so not ideal but exactly where it kept getting to so we’re going to be preparing for a transfer next Monday. So will be starting on the progesterone pessaries on Wednesday. Got to get my head around it all now! Feeling so nervous! The nausea has settled a little too thank goodness.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Hopeful!  It was much more straightforward this time. Embryo thawed well and procedure was quick and painless.  One not so nice staff member at the clinic today which could have done without as she really stressed me out before the transfer, but apart from really good.  How are you?

Eli hugs to you ❤💝 I think the Progynova makes me down and anxious.  Exercise, Hypno and acupuncture have helped me with this.

A-I had the same lining as you and today it was over 9mm so don’t worry about it at this stage -also they wouldn’t risk a transfer if they didn’t think it was a good environment/chance so sometimes mm aren’t everything.  

Fairy dust everyone!


----------



## Td333 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi ladies! 

Got the call from my clinic today (Barts) baseline scan not until 2nd July 😩 feels like ages away buserelin has always given me bad headaches and this cycle no different! 

Snuggle1982, sorry to hear about your hubby, really have my fingers crossed for you! I was on the pill for my second fresh cycle as I have really irregular cycles not sure why they haven’t done the same this time round 🤷‍♀️

Congrats on Being PUPO patty cake! Sending you fairy dust  

Hopeful10 eek one more week!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Pattycake, everything crossed for you! The zita west download is great for trying to sleep at night! 

Not sure who asked but I was on prednisone for Ivf cycle 1 and will be again for this one so can offer any advice if needed 😊

Sending love and hugs to everyone tonight, have everything crossed for you all too x


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Thanks TD ☺ Can sympathise re headaches as I had them, although only a couple of days on Progynova.  Found paracetamol, keeping up water and just resting when I could helped.  
Snuggle thank you 😉 and would love advice on prednisolone-I’ve been wide awake since 4am and glad it’s my last day of 20mg. Reduce to 10mg tomorrow.


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow 20mg is hardcore! I start on them just before ET and will be on it up until 10 weeks of pregnancy (all being well!) I can’t actually remember the dose yet! I remember last time feeling really bloated and getting the “moon face!” - have you had any problems on it? How long are they keeping you on them?


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

It’s just for the first 2 weeks and then stop.  How far in did you get the moon face? X


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hmmm I want to say a few weeks, but it goes as soon as you stop them. Also increases your appetite so I was super careful how much I ate as super paranoid about gaining weight! I’ve just looked at my plan and says I do 25mg until pregnancy test then slowly reduce until off at 10 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Snuggle - best of luck! I have a toddler too (16 months) and finding this experience completely different so far. I really obsessed over it the first time around because I had so much time, and now I definitely don't and am so busy!

Pattycake - congratulations! Hope the wait until OTD goes quickly for you.

Hopeful - thank you, think we enjoyed it a little bit too much! My partner is a girl so when we've both been off people are suspicious! When we told work that we were pregnant the first time around quite a few of them said they thought that we were up to something because they kept seeing us having time off. Ah well, we only need one appointment off together this time for transfer day. Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

hannahdaisy - Please accept my apologies! Somewhere along the line I invented a husband! I guess your colleagues may have their suspicions about further fertility treatment if you and your partner are off together like last time. Hopefully they wont take too much notice if your only having the one day together. Glad to hear you enjoyed the wedding, if a little too much x

snuggle1982 - Moonface! - what a side effect!?! Does it just subside when you stop the prednisone?

pattycake -  Sounds like you managed well with the transfer. Well done! Sorry to hear you had an unfortunate incident with an unhelpful member of clinic staff. 

Td333 - The waiting is so annoying. Hope you can keep busy and that it will pass soon for you. 

AFM - Not sleeping well so feeling shattered. Think it's either the drugs or just the worry. Last dose of buserelin tonight then start on the progesterone pessaries tomorrow.


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hope everyone is doing well. I had my tracking scan today and it was better than expected! My lining was showing at the smallest part 8.5 and at the largest part 10.3, which is amazing considering I transferred at 6.9 last time! So transfer date will be 21st June! Finish my spray on Friday and start the pessaries on Saturday!! Feel quite excited which I wasn’t expecting to do that’s a good thing  x


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hopeful - no worries! But yes, exactly, they know that we need treatment and can't conceive naturally so I think some of them could be suspicious! Hoping they don't notice. 

Lori - that's great news.

Found out that one of my uncles passed away earlier today. I haven't seen him for quite a few years but would need to travel with my family to the funeral whenever that may be. Don't want to sound selfish, but getting nervous that it'll clash with an appointment. Wouldn't know what to say to my family because we're keeping it a secret. Hopefully it won't come to that. I would need to travel from London to Liverpool and probably stay over considering the distance. It's a really tough one because we can't really put back the treatment now either. Just have to wait and see what happens and hope that there are no clashes.


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hannahdaisy sorry to hear your bad news, I know what you mean about things clashing with appointments but you have to do what’s right for you, so if that means not going then that’s what it means...I’m sure you family will understand. I think on our journey we have to think quick on our feet and come up with unusual ways of getting out of things lol


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

lori84 - Glad to hear you had positive news from your scan! You must be delighted with that lining. I certainly would be! I keep stalling at 6.8/6.9mm. You're right behind me. I just started the progesterone pessaries. 

hannahdaisy - Sorry to hear about your Uncle. Hopefully the dates wont clash and you'll manage to get to the funeral. Like lori84 said, it's hard getting things to fit together. That sort of thing makes me quite anxious but it's not like that helps either. 

I hope the rest of you ladies are getting along ok x


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi ladies   hope everyone is ok? After feeling really periody all weekend, AF is still not here, so still not started Progynova!! It's like watching a kettle boil in slow motion!! Typical, last month AF was early, this month, 2 days late...come on!!

Anyone else in the same boat? xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Evie777

Yes! Stopped pill yesterday (so irregular they put me on it to make sure I have a bleed) but no clue how long it will take. Never wanted my period more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Lori and Hopeful. Found out that it's not for another few weeks so shouldn't interrupt any appointments, just maybe OTD. If so we'll just test on a different day.

Evie - yes, mine have been like that for a while now. I think that my period will start days before it actually does.

Had my second scan yesterday and there's a lead follicle but I think it wasn't quite big enough. Got another scan booked for Monday and have been told to do a home ovulation test today and tomorrow.


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey ladies 

How we all doing? 

Anyone noticed a difference with their periods whilst on the buserelin? Came on today but so light I’m wondering if it’s because of the drugs? I’ve emailed my clinic to find out next steps but all this is confusing me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Snuggle1982 - hope you hear from your clinic. My bleeds were delayed with buserelin and may have been a bit shorter than usual but heavy enough for me to be sure it was a bleed. 

Hannahdaisy - good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Evie777 - hope your period doesn’t keep you waiting much longer. 

Hope the rest of you are ok xx

AFM - can’t believe that our transfer is tomorrow afternoon. I’m feeling so nervous! Not actually about the transfer itself but about everything running smoothly and about what it could lead to and how we’ll cope either way. I think it’s just with it being such a long time coming. We were preparing for our first transfer in November but this got cancelled due to lining issues and we’ve been having extra treatment and tests ever since. We live some distance from our clinic so are travelling there now and staying over to cut out the stress tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Good luck hopeful10, I have everything crossed for you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Good luck Hopeful!

Did ovulation tests today and yesterday and no surge. Not sure if that's a good or bad thing. Will just see what they say tomorrow I suppose!


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks Snuggle and hannahdaisy. Feeling very thankful to report transfer completed smoothly. A very surreal experience! 

Hope you’re all ok x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Congrats on being PUPO Hopeful! I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. 

How did you get on HannahDaisy? 

I have my scan tomorrow morning to see whether my lining is thick enough for transfer. Feeling a bit nervous as it’s my first FET and my first scan since starting Progynova 11 days ago so no idea what’s been happening if anything at all! I so hope I can finally get a date for my transfer!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats Hopeful10!! I have everything crossed for you 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope it shows exactly what you need.

I start my patches and progynova tomorrow so feeling excited that things are moving forward!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

That's great, Hopeful. Hope the wait goes quickly for you!

Missl - good luck with the scan. 

My scan showed that my lead follicle still wasn't big enough so I have to back for a fourth scan on Thursday. They said it's just that we're all unique, some people ovulate later etc. I have longer cycles now so am likely to ovulate a bit later than people with shorter cycles. I still need to do the ovulation tests tomorrow and Wednesday and if I get a positive then I need to call and go for my scan that day. Just have to wait and see now, hoping for some good news on Thursday!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

hannahdaisy said:


> That's great, Hopeful. Hope the wait goes quickly for you!
> 
> Missl - good luck with the scan.
> 
> My scan showed that my lead follicle still wasn't big enough so I have to back for a fourth scan on Thursday. They said it's just that we're all unique, some people ovulate later etc. I have longer cycles now so am likely to ovulate a bit later than people with shorter cycles. I still need to do the ovulation tests tomorrow and Wednesday and if I get a positive then I need to call and go for my scan that day. Just have to wait and see now, hoping for some good news on Thursday!


Fingers crossed for you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

How is everyone doing/feeling? I started cytocest on Saturday...why is it so messy 🤢🤢 anyway only 4 days until my transfer...don’t know what grade if embryo we will be transferring but last time it was a 5AA and the embryologist said the rest are roughly the same so fingers crossed for that again. We have 7 embryos in the freezer so
I’m hopeful that the first embryo they defrost survives


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Snuggle! Looking at the instructions in the ovulation kits it does generally say that people with a 32 day cycle would ovulate around day 15 which I think is Thursday for me anyway. Suppose it does all match up. Just a bit tricky getting out of work for all of the extra appointments.

Lori - how/where are you inserting the Cyclogest? I actually found it easier and cleaner to use them rectally. Doesn't sound great but was actually better! Less leakage. Sometimes I'd use them vaginally at night because I'd be laying down for hours and had time to clean up in the morning.


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Morning ladies. So I had my scan today, the good news is no fluid and lining is triple layered so that's a relief. However, it's only 6.2mm so far so I have another scan on Friday where I'll start on progesterone if it makes it over 7mm. They'll call me later today if I need to up my Progynova dose. 

Those of you who've had FETs before, do you think I can get it up another 0.8mm in 3 days? On a fresh cycle I know that would happen no problem but I haven't done a frozen before. I'm impatient, I was hoping it would be thick enough by today. I'm taking my Brazil nuts, pom juice and I'm making sure I get plenty of exercise for blood flow. Is there anything else I should be doing or do I need to just hang on in there? 

Hannahdaisy it's so frustrating isn't it when you can't quite predict exactly what your body will do. Fingers crossed you don't have to go back in for too many more scans and you ovulate soon! 

Lori - I'm not a fan of the cyclogest either, I second what HannahDaisy said and suggest trying it in the back door instead. Not long now until you are PUPO!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

I’m waiting for my D1 then I’m starting a natural cycle. First time I’ve tried this as it’s always been medicated. Not feeling like it’s very natural as I’m on Clexane Aspirin Ovitrelle turn Progesterone


Clinic is in Spain so all my scans and bloods will be at a London clinic if I can find one when I need to. All a bit worrying with a toddler, work and a husband overseas.


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Missl - good news about the lining and lack of fluid. Not too sure about the speed of the lining growing, sorry, hope you get good news on Friday. Thank you, still hoping that I'll maybe get a surge tomorrow because I'm off on a Wednesday so it would just make it easier. Similar to what you said though, I dunno how likely that is. My follicle was about 13mm yesterday I think and needs to be 17mm, not sure how long that takes. My lining wasn't quite thick enough but she said that as the follicle grows it'll give off more estrogen that'll thicken the lining. It was close and growing well, just not quite there.

Curly - good luck with your cycle.


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

hannahdaisy - Hopefully your surge will have played ball and arrived today to fit in with your day off. Hope ur next scan goes ok.  

CurlyGirl1225 - Wishing you the best for your cycle! hopefully it wont be too long until you can get started. 

missl73 - Good news about the lining appearance and lack of fluid. Hopefully your lining will thicken up. I can't really help with speed of lining growth as I had problems with my lining not playing ball. The pomegranate juice, brazil nuts and exercise are worth trying and wont hurt. Hopefully you just need a few more days x

lori84 - Fab that you have 7 frozen embryos. The cyclogest isn't great but hopefully it'll be worth it!

snuggle1982 - how are you going with the patches and progynova? 

AFM - I was back at work yesterday and was absolutely shattered by the end of the day. Having the laziest of days today which seems to be needed. Not usually very good at relaxing and sitting still at home. Will have hubby for company tomorrow and then back at work friday but have some training. Off next week. Need to try to balance chill out time with keeping my mind busy. Still can't quite believe we've had the transfer!


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hi ladies, can I join you please?
Just had my transfer of a beautiful hatching 5aa embryo this afternoon, so I'm officially PUPO (again)! This is transfer n#5 in total for us, but first go on our second cycle 'batch'. So im trying to be hopeful that this is our time.
I'm on oestrogen, progesterone, and new this time I'm taking steroids and blood thinning injections (which I would have to take for 12 weeks if successful) scary to think, but if it works it will be worth it. 
I've got my feet up and resting, keeping warm and eating some pineapple as we speak,  going to take it easy tomorrow and then get back to normal. The 2ww usually drives me insane as the last week, if I don't feel anything different I stress myself out. 

Hopeful- congrats on being PUPO.

Lori- use the cyclogest rectally. Vertically no mess. My clinic says it has no difference in absorption whichever end you put it, so I've always done rectally.

Missl73- yes your lining has enough time to thicken before next scan. I've had a couple of fetswhere it took a couple more days to get above 7mm, so you should be fine. What dosage progynova are you on?

How is everyone? I've only had a chance to read this last page in the thread so I'm sorry to leave some of you out. Sending good vibes to everyone xx


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Cakebaby - welcome, congratulations and good luck! What clinic are you with? 

Hopeful - no such luck! Tried this morning and lunchtime and nothing. Really hoping for some good news tomorrow! Yes, definitely fill up the week with some things to do. Good to keep yourself busy, maybe some early nights and lie ins too!


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome CakeBaby and congrats on being PUPO! Wishing you a speedy 2ww! I'm taking 6mg a day - I have no idea if that is a high, medium or low dose I've never had a FET before? I'm quite ok with it being a slow and steady thing though because on my fresh cycle it was an over-response to high levels of estrogen that they think caused my fluid problem that meant I had to freeze-all so I don't want that to happen again! 

Hopeful - totally know that feeling, I like to keep as busy as possible in the 2ww or else I drive myself insane. Each day is another day closer though which is always a nice thought! 

Hannahdaisy - I don't know how fast follicles grow when not on stims?! On stims it's usually 1 - 2mm per day so that means you may need another day or so to get to 17mm? It's so frustrating when your body just won't stick to the schedule you have in your head! 

AFM - I'm feeling really quite relaxed now, now that I know the fluid is gone that was my biggest worry, if I have to take Progynova a couple more days so be it (although preferably not because I am the most impatient person on the planet!)


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hello everyone, sorry I haven't been around much, catching up with the thread and can see lots has been happening  

Hannahdaisy - waiting is so frustrating, good luck with your scan on Thu, hopefully OV is on it's way 

Hopeful - Congrats on being PUPO   enjoy the chilled times. How many days off work are you having? You looking forward to going back on Fri? 

Missl173 - Your lining sounds good after 11 days, I do think it can get to 8 in 3 days, as presumably that's why they scan every other day?  

Snuggle - Whoop for starting Progynova and patches, hope it is as side effect free as possible! 

Lori84 - Eeek, transfer soon! How you feeling about it all? 

CurlyGirl - The wait for day 1 is looong, isn't it? Must be hard being away from your hubby. Hope he is sending you lots of lovely messages. 

Cakebaby - Congrats on being PUPO!! Wow, a 5AA hatching embie? That's amazing! 

AFM - AF finally arrived on Sunday, so it's day 3 of Progynova for me. Unlike last time, I have side effects. Feeling tired and a bit sicky if I don't eat, and noticing cramps. I have scan booked to check lining on the 26th and 28th. Sorry if I missed anyone xxx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Welcome Cakebaby! Nice to have a buddy who is pupo. It’s my first transfer so have no idea about how I’m going to cope with the wait and testing. Right now I’m just happy to have made it to transfer. When is your OTD? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Welcome Cakebaby and congrats to you and Hopeful on being PUPO!  Enjoy the not knowing! 
Hannahdaisy fingers crossed for you tomorrow.
Miss173 hang in there and don’t stress, a lot can change in a few days.
Snuggle great that you’re on meds and making progress
Curly girl any news? 
Evie I know those side effects, just keep nibbling away if you can little and often helped me.

I test on Monday.  Keeping super busy.  Tbh feeling pretty down with it all, partner is being hopeless again, but keep trying to distract myself. 

❤


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Missl - exactly what I'm trying to do, just be relaxed about it. I think my main issue is more to do with feeling bad every time I have to leave work. I'm not too worried about what my body is doing right now because they seem to think it's all fine, just worried about the extra appointments and extra time off.

Evie - thanks! Hopefully your side effects stop soon. I think whenever I had side effects from the medication it usually went away after a few days.

Patty - thanks! Sorry to hear that you're feeling down. Hope Monday comes around quickly for you.


----------



## ellefivehundred (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey - just found this thread.  How lovely!  I'm having my FET tomorrow in Denmark (but based in London).  I'm super excited.  I'm single and 40 and did 3 rounds of IVF last year with a donor from the US.  First round with one donor then changed my mind (I'm not good at decisions) and second two rounds with a different donor.  I did the PGS testing and had 2 good embryos (out of 8 sent for testing) - both with the first donor.  I had one scan last Thursday and my lining was 7.3mm and I'm hoping it'll be good for tomorrow.  They don't seem to monitor very much over here.

Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Good luck Elle!  I have friends in Denmark and it’s normal for them to be very laid back and not do too many proactive interventions.  
I’m very crampy ladies and wondering if I’ll make it to Monday or if af is coming.  Also I fell asleep and have just taken my 10pm doses at 4am this morning when I woke up... so worried about that-has anyone else ever done that and was it ok?


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Evie - I had no idea tiredness as a side effect that explains a lot I’ve been exhausted this past week or so!! I hope your symptoms don’t get any more. 

Hannahdaisy - I know what you mean about work, have you told them or are you having to make excuses for the appointments? 

Pattycake - hold on in there and try and stay positive. What are you taking is it just cyclogest? I’m sure it’s going to be fine, you’ve been taking it regularly so you’ll have built up your hormone levels. If you’re worried check in with your clinic and see if they want you take an extra one just in case? 

AFM - only one more day to go until scan time. Thanks for the reassurances on the lining this is my first FET so no idea what to expect. Fingers crossed it’s continued to grow this past couple of days! I’ve been doing lots of yoga and inversions for blood flow - my DH thinks I’m losing the plot!


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

That's good advice.  
I've been going pretty well with not worrying about it too much but as the last days of this 2ww draw in, I'm so worried that nothing is happening.


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I hop on and off of here during cycles etc, and I find it's so helpful to be able to talk to others going through the same.

Hannahdaisy- I'm in neath port talbot ivf clinic.

Missl73- just looked back at a previous fet notes and on day 11 my lining was only 5.2 and on day 13 my lining was 7.8, so I'd say don't stress as a lot can change in a couple of days. My dose from day 10 onwards is 8mg of progynova.

Evie- thank you. We had assisted hatching this time, but it had already started bulging out by time of transfer, so remaining hopeful it keeps going and gets attached soon. Good luck at your scans.

Hopeful10- my otd is July 3rd. My clinic doesn't do beta testing, so it's just pee on a stick job at home 14 days after transfer. So a long way to go.

Pattycake- fingers crossed for Monday. Have you had any symptoms? Do you usually experience any, or is this your first try?

Ellefivehundred- I only had one scan to check lining at day 11 and then transfer a week later they don't monitor me at all. I just need to ring them with my result two weeks later. So very laid back fet, which is nice to be honest.

Afm 2dp5dt and feeling fine. No anything at the mo, and to be honest I'm not expecting anything at all yet. I'm just praying little embie baby is starting to snuggle in. All my transfers have had different feelings, so I'm not looking for anything at the moment to be different. 
Hope everyone is having a good day so far xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Pattycake - I know the feeling. I would just remind yourself, the overwhelming thing that’s going to determine if you are successful or not is the genetics of that embryo far far more than anything you did or didn’t do. Your body is very smart! 

Cakebaby - thanks so much for sharing that makes me feel so much better that’s a massive change in just 2 days I feel so much more positive for tomorrow now!


----------



## ellefivehundred (Oct 26, 2015)

Good luck pattycake! 

Does anyone have any tips for things to do during the two week wait?  I've really got into the manifesting of late so I'm going to be manifesting a healthy baby!

Thanks


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Elle, what sort of things are you doing to manifest? In previous 2 week waits, I watched lots of Netflix, went for walks and obsessed...hoping to be less obsessive this time, but not sure how!


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Evie 777 - Hope you're doing ok x

Ellefivehundred - I would love tips on filling time and staying sane for the 2ww too! What do you mean by manifesting? Hope your transfer went well x

missl73 - Best of luck for your scan tomorrow! My fingers are crossed for a lovely thick lining x

cakebaby - I don't think my clinic does beta either. We've been sent home with a stick to pee on. OTD is 30/6. Slightly scary to be a Sunday when the clinic wont be open but will give us a few days to adjust to the news before work on the Tuesday. Are you resting or are you getting on with things as normal? 

pattycake - Try not to worry! It must be so hard but you're nearly there now. I'm feeling crampy too and I've only just had my transfer. It's so hard to know if cramps are good, bad or just progesterone! I bet it doesn't help if you're partner is not being very supportive. Not long to go love x

hannahdaisy - I completely get how you're feeling about work. I worry about that too even though my boss has been fab about the whole thing. Nobody else knows though. I think it's more the stress about having to change things and let people down and not knowing where I stand myself.

AFM - A chill out day yesterday was just what I needed. A bit of extra sleep this morning helped too as I haven't been sleeping well and was shattered. Hubby is off too today and we went out for lunch, a little potter and a drive out which was nice. Back at work tomorrow for training but got some paperwork to get done before my leave next week so could be a long day which I am not in the mood for. still can't believe I'm pupo but so far preferring this than the stress of cycling. Not sure I'll want to test even when it's OTD. Continuing to have cramping.


----------



## ellefivehundred (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks Evie - I think it will be a lot of Netflix and walks.  

Hopeful - sounds like you're doing really nice things.  Just one day of work and then a week of leave?  

Manifestation - there's a podcast called 'manifest it now' that's informative about it - you can pick and choose which ones sound good.  
It's about putting out to the world what you want and really believing it will happen and also acting like it is already happening - basically being really positive about it and not preparing for the worst.  So I am saying to myself and to other people that it is going to work for me and I'm visualising my little embryo growing.  

Does anyone do the 4-7-8 breathing to de-stress?  I had to do that a lot today at the clinic after an initial stressful altercation with the receptionist.

There's also a really good podcast on functional medicine that I liked by a doctor in California.  It's called "Levers that keep us well"  and it's on the goop podcast - I know Gwyneth is divisive but her podcast is really good.  It's not strictly related to fertility but it's about functional medicine which I used to get my uterus lining to thicken.  I also saw a nutritionist - I can send on all the advice/diet/supplements if anyone wants that.


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Elle - good luck with your cycle. I think during my last 2ww I just tried to distract myself with things, TV, days out, work, early nights etc.

Missl - we've told one person at work, the person that has to sign off the appointments etc. Other than that we're trying to keep it quiet, but I think the people I work closely with are really wondering about why I have to keep leaving work for appointments.

Hopeful - it's so hard not to read into everything, just remember that cramping could be a few different things. 

AFM - scan went well today. My follicle still wasn't 17mm, was 15.5, but lining was 9mm and they aim for 7 so they were happy with that. I triggered this evening and will have my transfer in a week. Starting to feel really real now!


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Exciting news HannahDaisy, if my scan goes to plan tomorrow it looks like we might be transferring on the same day!! And given we are at the same clinic could well be sitting in the waiting room at the same time and not knowing - how funny! 

Ladies in the 2ww sounds like you all have some good strategies for keeping occupied! I look forward to seeing lots of BFPs soon!


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Ah wow, let's see how it goes for you tomorrow then!

Yes, looking forward to the BFPs too!


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hannah and Miss 73 good luck!  Miss73 good advice re embryos.  I guess the feeling that the embryos you created may not be “viable” is a hard one to accept though, for me anyway.  

Elvie500 that’s a really good question!  Glad you asked that and thx for the great ideas on manifestation etc!  I have just kept myself very busy with work and scheduled in day long commitments for every day.  Apart from 2 days at home after the transfer-that was a good move.  I’m not sure that has really done me so much good keeping quite so busy as I’m now feeling very tired and as I’m not sleeping well it means I cant rest up at all in the day/weekend  I have found long slow walks really good.  Ive had a lot of r/ship stress so if you can minimise that or be on your own that would be good.  I use hypnosis and acupuncture and they both really help my mindset.  How did your transfer go yesterday and are you still in Denmark?!


Missl I told a few people last time which initially felt really good, and great to talk about it, but it was awful having to tell them it didn’t work, so I would think carefully about that.  That’s why I find the forum so good.  I’ve hardly told anyone this time around and think I prefer it.

Hopeful I do understand about not wanting to test.  Last time, after wanting the tww to finish, I just wanted one more day of “possibility” when I got the blood drawn...sounds like you’re keeping yourself nice and calm and active in a good way though which is wonderful.

Cakebaby, Hopeful, Curlygirl, Snuggle how are you doing? 

AFM I made it to 5am today which felt like a lie in!  So overtired though!  I tested with first response digital and got a not pregnant.  Had one in the drawer so thought why not?  OTD is Monday.  Have the steroids made anyone else hungry and given them insomnia?  Wanted some acupuncture this week but everyone is on holiday.  I feel so unhealthy....tired, bloated, gained a lot of pounds, bruised tummy, crampy, just feel full of drugs and icky!  

Have a great Friday everyone, sun is out ☀☀☀


----------



## ellefivehundred (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Pattycake - where are you based?  You could try my acupuncturist - she is in Clapham and works on Saturdays.  Let me know if you want details.  Fingers and toes crossed for you.  I wake up early too   I use the breathing app to try and get back to sleep or at least just distract me from the constant thoughts  xx 

I am still in Denmark - I'm flying back tomorrow late arvo.  I have Monday off and then am working from home the rest of next week which might be a bit much - all day every day by myself.  I'll make sure to get out lots and see friends if I feel like it.  I think I prefer being at home than being at work and it's a heatwave next week   Should we avoid swimming?  I think my acupuncturist said to.  

Happy Friday everyone!!!!


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Pattycake - I know what you mean about not liking the thought the embryos might not be viable, I miscarried a 5AA last time so it's made me a bit numb to it now and feel more like it's just a game of chance and at some point I'll get lucky and have one that is the one that's meant to be. My mum had a miscarriage 3 months before she fell pregnant with me and so I wouldn't exist if that hadn't happened - that thought comforts me that sometimes things are just meant to work out the way they are supposed to. I am sorry to hear you're feeling so rubbish though. All the drugs are just horrible - I feel so tired and sluggish as well and just not like me. How are you feeling after testing this morning, are you ok? It's still pretty early so I hope you're managing to stay positive and have some nice plans for the weekend to help. 

Ellefivehundred - sounds like you have a good plan for the week, I agree getting out and seeing people will help stop you going crazy on your own! I think we are supposed to avoid baths and swimming after transfer because of risk of infection but that's not something my clinic told me they were very relaxed and basically had no rules for after transfer (except the obvious no smoking, no drinking). 

AFM - I had a good scan this morning, my lining has thickened up like it was supposed to as is now 7.5mm and so my transfer has been booked for Friday 28th. I am SO happy to be stopping the synarel spray tomorrow I hate that stuff it's been giving me the worst headaches! Anyway, my transfer date is 4 days before the due date for the baby I lost at the end of last year so I'm feeling very hopeful that the embryo I have transferred will be making itself comfy ready to become our rainbow!


----------



## ellefivehundred (Oct 26, 2015)

Great news Missl73 - 28th is not far away!!! 7.5mm congrats!!


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Great news Missl73, I have everything crossed for you.

We had our transfer today, we transferred at 4BA today, I don’t actually know what the grading means but I am told this is a good grade. Everything went well, test date is 5/7/19 which seems ages away because it July.


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Good news about the scan, Missl  really hope this is your little rainbow.

Congratulations, Lori! I don't know too much about gradings either. With the transfer that resulted in my son they didn't even mention the grade. Hope OTD comes around quickly for you.


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks for your well wishes ladies, I’m feel quietly hopeful this time will be our time. 

Lori - congrats on being PUPO. You see women get BFPs with embryos of all sorts of quality’s on these boards it can be pretty subjective between different embryologists so I don’t think it means all that much. Having said that 4BA is great quality, so plenty to feel hopeful about  

HannahDaisy thank you so much. Your transfer is on Thursday right? Looking forward to sharing the 2ww with you xx


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, just one day apart  still feels far away and then the extra 9 days after that. Lots of waiting! Hope I'll be busy! Definitely nice to be so close in timings.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Thanks that’s a really lovely way to look at it and I’ll try to hang onto that.  I’m in my mid 40s so this could be my last possibility with my own eggs and that is very confronting xx 💐
Congrats on pupo! 🌹
Also thanks for acupuncture idea but not in London 🌺


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ellefivehundred - Sorry to hear of your stressful altercation with the receptionist at the clinic. Not exactly what you needed! Sounds like you're being very positive. Hope you got back from Denmark safely x 

hannahdaisy - Glad to hear your scan went well and that you were able to trigger x

missl73 - Good news from your scan. Glad you can stop the spray if it is giving you headaches. I hope this will be your rainbow baby x

pattycake - Try to wait until Monday to test again. It must be so tempting to test early but then you're not sure what it really means. It wont be long now. My fingers are crossed for you x

lori84 - Congrats on your transfer. Try not to get too concerned about the grade of the embryo. It's back where it's supposed to be so look after yourself and lets hope it's snuggling in. Take it a day at a time and hoping OTD is here before you know it.  

AFM - Managed the day at work yesterday but glad to now how a week off. Hoping to keep busy enough to stay sane though. Stilling having a little cramping but my boobs are now very sore.


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hopeful - definitely try and keep yourself busy this week!

I've just started Cyclogest this morning. Hoping that between this and the natural progesterone that my levels will be ok. I asked for it to be tested during my cycle that resulted in my son and it was really low. I had to use Prontogest intramuscular injections and have it injected into my bum every evening. Not fun for me or my partner! Will obviously do whatever we have to do though. Going to ask for it to be tested on transfer day.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Hopeful.  I’ve been so busy all weekend I haven’t tested which is good.  Hope you find some balance this week.  There’s a podcast called two week wait that might interest you, and others!  It really validates everything that’s on this board.....all the fears, feelings and wishes.  
Test tomorrow so will have news next post 🌹


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hannahdaisy - hope you get along ok with the cyclogest and that it does the trick to raise your progesterone level. 

Pattycake - Wishing you the very best of luck for in the morning x

AFM - I’m so worried! I nipped to the loo ahead of my evening pessary and noticed some bleeding. I’ve got some cramping too. Just praying it stops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Hopeful. 🙏 
But sorry to hear about your stress.  Cramping can be anything as I’m sure you know, and I’ve also read posts where people have had even full on proper bleeding but still bfp.  It might be implantation bleeding or irritation from the pessaries. Try not to stress or it will send cortisol pulsing through and nobody wants that!  Try to get some rest tonight and ring the clinic in the morning? X


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hopeful - sorry to hear about your bleeding that must be really stressful. As Pattycake says lots of women have some bleeding and still go on to get their BFP so I still have my fingers firmly crossed for you. A lady on my last cycle buddies board was asked to take an additional cyclogest when she had bleeding so I would check in with your clinic. 

Pattycake - good luck for your test this morning  

Hannahdaisy - I started the cyclogest yesterday too, I hope you don't end up having to do the injections too that doesn't sound much fun but as always we do what we've got to do. Only 3 more days until transfer it's so close now! 

AFM - not much to update, I am seriously suffering from the "pollen bomb" that apparently happened on Friday and the pharmacist told me I can't take anything medicated while I'm having IVF so I wish I could just stay indoors but that's not really an option. I've not had hayfever this bad in years so typical it would come at a time where there is hardly anything I can do to treat it! I've got a really crazy week at work this week and am expecting to have to put in some seriously long hours but at least that means the time will pass very quickly until transfer day. DH and I booked a holiday last night to Sardinia flying out 2 days before my OTD so we will be away to either celebrate or commiserate!


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hopeful - sorry to hear that, definitely makes you worry. Contact your clinic to see if they’d recommend upping the progesterone. And yes, as Patty said, maybe change how you use the Cyclogest if you’re using the front. I had some brown blood when I was about 8 weeks pregnant and they said it could be from the pessaries and to use the back.

Missl- thanks! Yes, will do what we have to but they really weren’t fun so 🤞🏻 I had all lumps, bumps and bruises from them last time, not pleasant! Ahh, yes I suppose it isn’t really that long to wait. Still feels a bit surreal I think! I’m half day at work tomorrow and off on a Wednesday so hoping those days will go quite quickly. The holiday sounds lovely, hopefully you’ll be celebrating with some mocktails!


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Pattycake - thanks for the podcast idea. I’ll take a look as I hadn’t heard of that one. Thinking of you x

missl73 - I really feel for you with the hay fever! I only usually get w touch of it but it has been bad for me too causing itchy eyes and nose and at time a very sore throat. Hoping the busy week helps to pass the time but make sure you are looking after yourself. The holiday sounds fab! Excited to hear about Sardinia as it’s not somewhere I know a lot about. We booked a last minute trip (before the bleeding started) too so flew out to Faro yesterday but will travel to Seville today. 

Hannahdaisy - it’s exciting your transfer will soon be here. Hope you can enjoy some time to yourself on your days off. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

AFM - Rang the clinic who basically offered reassurance about the bleeding and advised me to keep going as I am. Touch wood it seems to have stopped. It didn’t end up being much and it was brown and although I knew it could happen, came as such a shock. I feel really relieved but am still quite anxious about it all. Will definitely continue to just take it very steady. Hopefully the next few days I’ll be doing little more than topping up on vitamin D by relaxing on a sun lounger and pottering around Seville. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hopeful - thanks! My little boy has had a high temp so he's been wanting to cuddle quite a lot, can't complain! I usually have quite busy Wednesdays, which I suppose will be a good thing as hopefully the time will go quickly! Also looking forward to hearing from the embryologists and hoping that we can get an early-ish afternoon slot. Trying to keep it a secret from our families and we usually pick my son up about 5pm, don't want to be late and have to make up excuses! Great that your clinic weren't too concerned and that it has stopped, lets hope that it's implantation bleeding  enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hi ladies, sorry haven't checked in for a while, so got a lot of catching up to do!

Ellefivehundred- tips id say is rest for the first few days, keep your feet warm and try to avoid too much stress.

Hopeful10- only 5 days till OTD, How are you feeling? I've been resting as much as I can but since i work from home I'm still getting on with jobs but trying to avoid anything stressful. I've been doing meditation apps to help with visualisation. Think it's helped me this time as the rest of the transfers I've had the 'expect the worst' kind of mentality. If you're using the pessaries vaginally they can irritate the cervix causing some bleeding. I'd recommend doing rectally. Or it could be implantation bleeding. So I've got my fingers crossed for you.

Hannahdaisy- how are you feeling about transfer in a couple of days?

Pattycake- how are you, was it your otd yesterday or am I mistaken? I've got everything crossed for you. My steroids are okay at the moment. I do take them in the morning tho so it doesn't disturb my sleep too much yet.

Missl73- great to hear your scan went well. I hope you're resting ready for the transfer on Friday.

Lori84- congrats on your transfer, enjoy being PUPO. When is your otd? In regards to grading my embriologist explained it a little to me. The number is what stage blast it is as in early or expansion etc (they're all blasts before being frozen.) The first letter is the inner cell mass and the second letter is the outer cell grade. Hope that helps. 

Afm- I'm 6dp5dt....And I caved and tested, it was a BFP. I can't believe it, it isn't a strong line but it's so early I didn't expect it to be. I'm in shock. My OTD isn't until the 3rd of July when I'll be 14dp5dt so still got a way to go before then. I was so adamant I wasn't testing early but I just had to know if the cramping I felt was something or if it's just the meds. I'm cautiously happy at the moment. I'm praying this one sticks around for the long hall.   x


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Cakebaby - I'm excited, but also a bit nervous. Feels different than it did last time because I'm a bit worried about how it'll be with a toddler in tow! I've read mixed things about picking toddlers up after transfer so it's just making me a bit concerned. I do think that the 2ww will go a lot faster this time.

Cautious congratulations!  brilliant news! Hope everything continues to go well x


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thank you Hannahdaisy.   hubby is slightly worried I tested too early as he said it could be a false positive. Which I tried to reassure him that that's nearly impossible as there is no trigger there (okay yes it could be a chemical, blighted ovium etc) but somethings happening in there and it's still closer than we have been in our last 3 times. So praying for good sticky vibes. 
As for your situation, from what I've read then it's okay to pick up your toddler if you have no other option. Such as if you're ok your own or your little one falls over, of course you can pick up without worrying too much. They just say to try not to if you can avoid it. I'm not in that situation so I haven't read a lot into it. But hope that helps a little x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Great to hear to good news ladies. One step at a time but getting a positive is so exciting.  

I’m on D4 of drugs. Got my first scan on D8  What are they looking for? Think I scan again on D11. But I’m confused as I don’t think I ovulate these days as I’m older. 

Thanks

CG


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Curlygirl1225 - is it a lining thickness scan? It depend what drugs you are currently on? Are you taking estrogen? Are you preparing for a frozen transfer or doing a full cycle? Is your protocol long/short, medicated/I medicated? 

Cakebaby - amazing test results! Sounds like a good amount of time since the trigger but you’ll need to check it on OTD. You’re so brave! I’m not sure I’ll be brave enough to tear on OTD. I’m not sure I’d manage to get much work done at home at the minute but ai guess it might be nice to have some tasks to force myself to do to stay busy. The meditation apps sound good.

Hannahdaisy - Your little one should certainly keep your mind occupied during the two week wait. Extra snuggles sound nice but hoping he’s better soon. You’ll just have to take care of yourself but life does have to go on as normal especially for your little boy. Hoping the transfer time works out well x 

AFM - very reassures to have had no extra bleeding so far. Topping up on some vitamin D at the beach. Poor hubby is doing all the lifting and I’m getting plenty of rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Hopeful- thank you. I didn't have a trigger as this is a FET, so I know that wouldn't be a factor. After the excitement yesterday morning of the bfp, I had some brown discharge lastnight and a bit of stringy discharge (tmi) this morning so I was gutted thinking it was the beginning of the end. But trying to remain hopeful that it's just our little embie snuggling in more. Oh yes I'll still be testing on OTD to make sure it's still progressing as it's early days. But really pleased that we got a positive even if it doesn't last, I'm just happy something's going on in there. Sounds lovely, hope you have a relaxed rest of your holiday.

Curlygirl- if you're having a FET then the scan is to check the thickness of your lining and check that your ovaries are 'quiet' before transfer. 

Afm- stingy brown discharge lastnight and this morning, so a bit worried now as having a bit of cramping with it. I'm just praying it's just going deeper into the lining. Haven't tested this morning as I know hcg is in your system for a while so wouldn't be much different if it had stopped. May test tomorrow or the day after to see if it's darker. Hold on in there little embie! X


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Hasn’t worked.  So depleted.  Relationship feels as though it’s imploded.  Wish it was better news 💔


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Pattycake- I am so sorry to hear that. I'm gutted for you, that pain is indescribable. I really hope things at home improve too, its such a distressing time with emotions running high. Sending you my love xx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Pattycake - I wish it was better news for you. Sorry things are not great with your partner. You’re both bound to find this hard and everyone copes in different ways so it’s no wonder if there is tension. Take good care of yourself. My thoughts are with you and we’re all here for you to vent and/or chat to x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Pattycake - I'm so sorry, it's so rubbish I wish there was something that I could say that would make it better. Take care of yourself, I hope things with your partner improve - it's all such a strain on your relationship. Big hugs  

Cakebaby - sounds very promising, whispering congratulations. As you say, no trigger to worry about so plenty to feel hopeful for. Fingers crossed for good strong progression over the next few days. 

Hannahdaisy - I hope your lb is feeling better. Good luck for your transfer tomorrow, what time is it? So exciting that you will be PUPO again!! 

Hopeful - how fab that you are away on holiday, it certainly helps keeping your mind off things. I can't wait to get away!! 

Curlygirl - I expect they will be looking to see how your lining is coming along. Day 8 is still fairly early so don't worry if it's still working its way there I saw a lot of growth between days 11 and 13 when my scans were. 

AFM - only 2 more sleeps until transfer day. I have been putting in 12 hour days at work every day this week so the time is whizzing by. I have a dinner with a girlfriend tonight and I'm going to have a glass of wine just in case it is my last! Fingers crossed it is!!


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hopeful - sounds like you’re having a lovely time! Thanks, yes, got a good time for tomorrow I think. Should be able to get back at the normal time 🤞🏻 Can’t believe it’s happening tomorrow!

Cakebaby - as you say, hopefully just implantation 🤞🏻 Interesting how different clinics do things as I had a trigger 🤷🏻‍♀️

Patty - so sorry to hear that. It’s a very stressful and emotional time. I hope that you can get through this and support each other. 

Missl - transfer is at 2. I know, crazy how quickly it’s come around! Not long for you either. Enjoy the glass of wine!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Missl but this is a modified natural cycle so tracking follicles then I trigger ovulation

It’s not easy actually as I need a few very early scans with blood tests on the same day. Tricky when my husband isn’t around and I’ve got a toddler


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey ladies, for some reason my phone stopped telling me people were posting (thought it had gone very quiet!)

Soo many to catch up on but sending love to all and hope you are all coping ok. Have fingers crossed for everyone as normal 

I have my thickness scan on Monday 1st and all being well ET is booked for the 5th. Must admit I've massively struggled this round, guess its all the hormones!

Hope those on the 2ww aren't going too crazy!

Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Snuggle1982 - I seem yo just get some random emails about updates on the board but the majority of the time I get nothing. Hope your scan goes well on Monday and that you can get to transfer soon. The hormones certainly don't help with any of this!

CurlyGirl1225 - your cycle sounds tricky especially with a toddler in tow and your hubby not around. Hopefully you can juggle things or call on help should you need it x

Hannahdaisy - wishing you the best of luck with your transfer today! Let us know how you getting on x

Missl73 - hope you enjoyed that glass of wine with your friend! Exciting that your transfer is so close now. Bet you can't wait for your holiday! Are you off work from your transfer onwards?

Patycake - thinking of you 

AFM - finding it much harder to keep my mind occupied today. Still think the holiday helps with this but We're having a lazier day and I'm rubbish at sitting still and relaxing. Still keeping my fingers crossed for no more bleeding x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Hopeful, I am officially PUPO! The embryo thawed really well and they said it looked great so 🤞🏻 I know what you mean about the lazier days, more time to think! Maybe try and read a book or something to try and take your mind off of things x


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats Hannahdaisy, have everything crossed for you!


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hannahdaisy - Congratulations on being PUPO!! Fingers crossed this is a sticky bean, only 9 days to wait for OTD. Are you an early tester or will you be waiting until then?

Hopeful_10 - I know the feeling I'm bad at relaxing too! Fingers crossed no more bleeding for you, I hope at least you're enjoying some sunshine and lovely food!

snuggle1982 - poor you feeling rubbish on the hormones, they can be not much fun! good luck for your lining scan on Monday, fingers crossed it's thickened up nicely 

curlygirl - ah got it, that's nice you get to have a cycle with fewer drugs (I assume?) I can imagine balancing it with a toddler must be tricky although I hope that is me one day!! 

pattycake - if you're still checking the board i hope you're ok xxx 

AFM, Transfer day today and i'm so excited!! Feels like its been such a long time coming and I'm feeling really optimistic. We'll be putting my 5AA back today assuming it thaws ok. Stupidly I felt a bit nervous because I miscarried a 5AA last time, but the embryologist reassured me that I would be really unlucky for that to happen twice with an embryo of that quality so hopefully, this one is a sticky one!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Morning all

Good luck MissL. 5AA sounds very positive, that’s what I’ve got in the freezer too and I got a bfn from my last 5AA so know exactly how you feel

I’ve just had my D8 first scan. All ok but I have some fluid in my uterus again. I’ve had cycles cancelled for this reason and so I’m feeling rather down today. Huge expense of same day bloods needed too. I think I’ve got a feeling this one will be cancelled. Not sure what they can do


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

CurlyGirl1225 - sorry to hear about fluid being found in your scan. Hopefully the bloods will be more positive. I know how difficult it can be to have a cycle cancelled. Hopefully it won’t come to that but it is important the conditions are good to give your embryo a good shot. Sounds like you’ll have some news later today. 

Missl73 - Great to heat how excited and optimistic you’re feeling. Feeling excited for you. Hope transfer goes well. Sounds like the embryologist was very reassuring. Definitely enjoying some sun and tapas. 

Snuggle1982 - hope you’re doing ok and your body is adjusting to the hormones x

Hannahdaisy - happy to hear you are pupo and that your embryo thawed well. When is OTD? I didn’t bring much away with me because of luggage restrictions but got some games on my phone and went ended up going out again yesterday for a good few hours which helped. Although hubby is better at relaxing than me he’s not that great either so we ended up going out for a look around later in the day. 

AFM - still delighted to report no further bleeding. Can’t believe we’re getting so close to OTD now. I’d really rather not test and just continue in the pupo bubble. Not sure when we will test as OTD is Sunday but that’s the day we fly home and will need to get ourselves sorted and across to the airport that morning. Will have to chat with hubby about it but would consider putting it off until Monday if we need to use first morning urine. Also pretty sure I’ll want to test a few times to double check the result either way but only have the clinics test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Curlygirl - hopefully it goes on it’s own sometimes that can happen. I had to cancel due to fluid before so I know how frustrating it is. Still, I kept reminding myself I want the best possible environment for my embryo! 

Hopeful_10 I like to stay in the PUPO bubble too so I totally get it!! 

AFM, blast is on board and I am officially PUPO again too and I got a cute little photo of my embryo this time to keep. Feeling all the warm and fuzzy feels 🥰


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve just had the call from the clinic to say my progesterone isn’t high enough so I’m going to have to do the intramuscular injections. Hannahdaisy you said you had to do these before, what am I in for?


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Feel like I keep second guessing everything I'm doing, like should I be bending over, was it ok to pick that up etc. Need to stop worrying! My partner's trying to pick up our son as much as possible while we're both together but I know that it can't be that way all the time!

Curly - I hope that you get good news on your next scan.

Hopeful - I hope that you can come to a decision about testing that you're both comfortable with. Well done to you if you can manage not to test! I think I'd just cave.

Missl - congrats! I love the little photos, did you not get one last time? I'm a bit gutted because they got some sort of gel on our picture yesterday and it's taken away part of the photo, luckily not part of the embryo, just the grey around it. Our photo is up on display in our living room, hoping it's growing away nicely inside. We'll be waiting until OTD. I think if I was left to my own devices I'd probably test a few days early but my partner really doesn't want to so I will just wait. OTD is a Saturday too so that's quite nice, no work! Super busy day though with a family BBQ and a work night out.

In terms of injections, yes, I did have to do them. I was really nervous about my levels so I got mine checked and they came back as 111 today so all good. Must be very different in a natural cycle. I cannot lie, the injections weren't great but your husband just needs to be quick and confident. On my first injection my partner pushed the needle in slowly and we felt each layer of skin popping. She was much quicker the next time and it was better. I found that I got quite bruised and bumpy because you were restricted to such a small area. Try and massage the area after each injection to spread the oil around. Also warm up the oil in your hand/bra for a few minutes before injecting because that should make it easier to disperse once it's inside.

I'm a bit confused about the gradings because I'm sure when they froze mine last year they said I had the absolute top quality ones and they were 4AA and 4AB but I see that people have 5s...might email and ask them what grade this is and what grade the embryo was of my son. We have these lovely little books from Etsy called Me, Myself and IVF. It has sections for all of this information so I'd like to be able to fill it all in.


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Missl73- congrats on being PUPO. Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. I know how you feel regarding the grading. I Miscarried a 5AA before, and this one is a 5AA. I think it would be very unlucky to happen again, and I honestly feel my first mc was down to chromosomal issues with the embryo. So I hope we both have nice strong embie babies this time.

Hannahdaisy- oh that's interesting, my clinic hasn't offered to do triggers with my fets, I'm just on oestrogen tabs,progesterone supposetories, and they've also added steroids and blood thinners this time due to repeated failures. Congrats on being officially PUPO too. I know what you mean about being overly cautious, I am too..just incase! Regarding the grading, I think a lot of clinics are different, 4aa may be their highest grade which is the equivalent to a 5aa in another clinic. 

Curlygirl1225- ah I see, I've only done medicated so it's a different process to what I know. Sorry to hear your last scan didn't go to plan. When will they know more, do you have to wait for the bloods or another scan? The not knowing is usually the hardest part. Fingers crossed you get some good news soon. 

Hopeful10- hope the holiday is going well and you're relaxing. Good news regarding no more bleeding. Fingers crossed for your OTD tomorrow (or if you test monday). How many days will you be at OTD?

Snuggle1982- good luck with your transfer, not long to wait now!

Afm: 10dp5dt today, and feeling bloated and constipated (sorry tmi). But no more blood, so that's good. I tested again yesterday at 9dp5dt (as that's when most other clinics have their otd) and it was a stronger positive, so feeling very relieved about it going in the right direction. I still have to wait until 14dp5dt before I can call the clinic for their OTD. So I'm praying it just continues to get darker. My clinic doesn't do beta blood tests, so I'm wondering is it worth going to my gp and asking if they'll do some bloods for some reassurance? X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

Scan was ok apart from the fluid. Bloods were ok too. Next scan they said Monday morning but I can’t get one until Tuesday so I hope the clinic are ok about that. They’ve asked me to do ovulation sticks these next two days so I may get the surge before Tuesday. I usually surge on D12 and it’s d9 today.


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hannahdaisy you’ll be 3DP tomorrow so that’s a 1/3 of the way through so really time is whizzing by (I’m sure it doesn’t feel that way!). Thanks for all the info on the prontogest injections, I’ve had my first one and now I feel much better knowing we’ve done something to correct my levels. 

Cakebaby - constipation is massive pregnancy symptom for me so I think that sounds very promising. I would highly recommend taking lactulose for it as my first cycle it didn’t get better until after my MC at 10 weeks - my husband likes to joke that I basically didn’t poo during autumn it was not fun!! You can try your GP for blood betas but I’m not sure how open they are to it? My clinic they cost £85, I’m sure there is somewhere you could get them done privately? 

Curlygirl - sounds promising from your scan, fingers crossed that fluid clears. I hope you ovulate soon! 

AFM - 1DP5DT I went to the clinic today picked up my prontogest they did the first one there and then which I’m glad about because my levels were really quite low and so I was getting panicked about implantation. Otherwise I’ve had a lovely day - I always carry on as normal during the 2ww - so I went to yoga this morning and enjoyed an afternoon in the sunshine. Intrigued to see how DH goes with the gigantor needle tomorrow but hopefully it will all go smoothly and we’ll get better with practice! And there I was thinking the injections stage was over!


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Missl73 - congratulations on being pupo! Glad you got sorted with the progesterone injection. Hoping your hubby gets the knack of it quickly! Unlucky that the injection stage is not over for you. Impressed to hear you carry on as usual during the two week wait. Wasn’t sure what I was going to do but I’ve definitely had a lot more rest and been a lot more gentle and protective with myself in the 2ww. 

CurlyGirl1225 - glad to hear the scan went well. Hoping the fluid clears up itself. Hopefully it won’t be long until you are able to move forward. 

Cakebaby - amazing news on your tests! Also glad to hear you have had no more bleeding. Roll on your OTD. Not sure most GP’s would do blood beta’s if you have a strong positive test. Perhaps a clinic or EPU would if there were doubts over a test or about how a pregnancy was progressing. Hope you can address the constipation. I’ll be 13dp5dt at my OTD. 

Hannahdaisy - I felt exactly the same with thinking twice about things I was doing after transfer. Good to work together with your partner with your little one but you are completely right that there will be tomes you’ll need to pick him up. 

AFM - can’t believe it’s OTD tomorrow. Talked it over with my hubby and pretty sure we’ll concentrate on getting home safely in the morning and then test probably Monday morning but we’ll see. May end up testing later tomorrow. Feel so nervous about it, definitely happier to stay in the pupo bubble of hope. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Good luck Hopeful and safe travels home. Looking forward to hearing your update and fingers crossed for a beautiful strong line xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi all, sorry I haven't been around much. I've had a read to catch up, apologies, I cant do personals as awaiting friends to arrive. 

Someone asked about i injectable progesterone. Im on this too...it's pretty horrid in terms of pain and massive needles, but i found it gives me less sude effects than cyclogest. 

Snuggle- we are transfer buddies. Im booked in for 5th July at 12:30 . Now just hoping embie survives thaw. 

Hope everyone is well and PUPO ladies are staying strong and relaxed as much as possible. Xxx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ohhh that’s exciting I have a transfer buddy, I get my time tomorrow after my scan at 9am so hopefully everything is looking ready to go!


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Cakebaby - Missl explained it to me in a PM. A 4 is expanding and a 5 is hatching, so a 4 is still top quality, it just hasn't started to hatch yet. I do think some clinics grade differently though. Good to hear that your tests are still looking strong  our clinic doesn't do blood tests as standard either but they will if you ask for it. The home tests are so reliable that they say you don't have to. Up to you I think really.

Missl - yes and no to the time whizzing by! I suppose it doesn't feel like it's dragging and I'm not having much time to sit and stew about everything! Hope today's injection went well! Sounds like you've had a lovely and relaxing day.

Hopeful - hope all goes well tomorrow and you have a stress-free journey home. If I were you I would consider testing later in the day because you're way past my clinic's OTD of 9dp5dt. I'm sure it'd show up well, even in the afternoon. Then I'd probably retake the next morning too. Fingers crossed for you!

AFM - a very busy and hot day yesterday which did not help my paranoia! It was our school's summer fair so we were out in the 32c heat during the peak of it all! I know you're advised to not even have a hot bath so I knew I shouldn't be out in the heat for that long. I also had to keep picking up my son, which I knew I wouldn't be able to get around all the time anyway. I tried to drink lots of water and had an ice lolly so I did what I could. Had another busy day today so the weekend has just flown by! I've had some sharp pains the last few days but obviously trying not to think too much into things.


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hopeful_10 thinking of you! 

Evie - not long to wait now, sounds like everything is on track. Thanks for the advice on the injection sadly I have to do it and the cyclogest so I didn’t get away with only having to do one! 

Snuggle - good luck with your scan this morning and hope to hear you get your transfer date. 

Hannahdaisy - thanks for the tip on heating the oil first made a big difference! I’m sure it will be fine, your body is very good at regulating it’s internal temperature so as you’ve been making sure you stay hydrated and cool where you can it will be ok. I figure women in hot countries get pregnant all the time so the weather can’t be too big an issue! A bunch of ladies in my team had IVF while I was living in Australia and we frequently had days over 40C and they all got pregnant. 

AFM -  3DP today, feeling really good - so much more relaxed than my first cycle as I know what to expect and I think knowing I have 2 more frosties after this one also lessens the pressure. DH did such a good job with my injection today much less painful than yesterday so I think we are getting the hang of it. Not super excited about the idea of having to do it for weeks on end though...!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi ladies, just a quick message as running out the door but scan showed lining as 13.7mm (slightly shocked!) so ET is 1pm Friday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Wow! Snuggle, awesome lining. Mine was 8 on day 13. You are in 30mins after me for transfer!! Hope we both get happily pupo! Xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Wow! Snuggle, awesome lining. Mine was 8 on day 13. You are in 30mins after me for transfer!! Hope we both get happily pupo! Xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fingers crossed for both of us! 

The joys of the pessaries have started. Anyone experience any period pain style cramping on theirs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Snuggle - Wow! Lovely thick lining. Good luck for Friday! Pessaries definitely seem to lead to a range of symptoms including cramping x

Evie777 - How cool that your and Snuggle's transfers are so close together! Best of luck for Friday!

missl73 - Glad to hear you feeling so relaxed and positive. Glad to hear hubby is getting the hang of those torturous injections! The things we'll endure. Thanks for your thoughts x

hannahdaisy - I'm sure the heat made no difference - We were just in Spain with temperatures above 30 degrees! It's amazing though the things you think of and that worry you during this whole thing. It messes with your head! Our flight was delayed by 4 hours yesterday! 

Evie777 - Nice to hear from you. Hope you've been keeping well. Best of luck for your transfer. 

AFM - flight was delayed by 4 hours yesterday and it was lat by the time we got all the way home. I was so nervous this morning about testing but we're delighted to have got a positive! It has yet to sink in and we can't believe it. We're feeling very cautious and have certainly got a long way to go but we're happy. Just wanted to say thank you to you all for all your support and for keeping me going. I'll keep popping in here to check on all of your progress and wish every one of you the very best x


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ahhhh Hopeful 10 I’m so happy for you! Congratulations! I have everything crossed for you that all goes well xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Amazing Hopeful!!! Wishing you ecerything wonderful! 😍


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Great news Hopeful such lovely news. 

I had my D11 second follicle scan today. Fluid had gone! I was amazed.  Largest follicle 19mm so I think I’m ready??

I have to take ovitrelle trigger but I’m waiting to hear from my clinic when that will be.  How long after that is FET usually?


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hopeful that is such wonderful news I’m so happy for you!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months ahead xxx 

Curlygirl - amazing news that the fluid is gone and to think you were worried your cycle might be cancelled - what a great turnaround I’m so pleased!! 

AFM - I feel a bit sad today because today should have been my due date but instead of a little baby in my arms, I have an extremely sore backside and I’ve had a rough nights sleep because it actually hurts to lie on my side because of it. I am glad to be PUPO though and I hope that our rainbow is coming.


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Miss173- thanks for the tip, I've been eating lots of fibre foods and it seems to have done the trick. Sorry to hear youre having a bad day, thinking of you. Try and put all your focus onto being positive for your little embie. I know what you mean, i have to take blood thinning injections until 12 weeks! Scary thought but hopefully worth it. 

Hannahdaisy- thanks, if my clinic and gp won't do bloods my nearest private is an hour and a half away. I'm not sure what to do yet, I jist feel like I want reassurance that numbers are doubling, as perhaps with my first pregnancy it may have picked up an issue weeks before my mc, so could have better prepared myself. I'm just over thinking things really.

Snuggle1982- amazing lining, mine was 7.8 on day 11, not sure what day you're on. Sounds nice and thick for your little embie. Good luck with your transfer Friday. If you're having cramping I'd recommend using them rectally as the pessaries can irritate the cervix. This is what I've done and continued to do from the start. But cyclogest do give cramping as a side effect unfortunately too.

Evie777- good luck to you too on your transfer Friday.

Hopeful10- huge congratulations on the positive. I have everything crossed for you that things continue to go well, and hope the time till your first scan comes round quickly.

Curlygirl1225- amazing news regarding no fluid. I'm not sure how it works for trigger fets but hope you get a date from your clinic soon.

Afm- I'm 13dp5dt. My OTD is tomorrow, so will ring my clinic then. I tested again yesterday and the test line is stronger than the control so relieved, and clear blue says 2-3. We are telling my parents tonight as they won't be expecting to hear any news till tomorrow. I hate this process has taken the surprise from them but I'm so glad to have had their support. 
I'm feeling crampy now and again, like a stabbing pain but doesn't last long. I had heartburn yesterday which wasn't pleasant. And lower back ache now and again, but manageable.
I remember on my last fet I read an article that said you could pick up a preganacy from an ovulation test. It didn't work last time as it was a negative fet. But I have looooads of ovulation tests in the house, so woke up this morning and thought what the heck I'll give it a go now seeing as I know the result. I'm shocked that all 3 different brands showed a very strong in surge line,  so I guess it does work (I'm my case anyways) please don't use this as gospel. I'd always say use first response 6 days early tests to actually test. But it was quite interesting to find that out.
Anyways, hope you all have a good Tuesday, sorry of I missed anyone out. x


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Cakebaby good luck tonorrow, although sounds like you know already! How early did you test? I’m not sure I will make it to the 17th but I know I should at least try! 

I’m currently Day 15 - just getting worried that the lining is going to be too thick! She said it was starting to fold so no idea if that’s good or not. Amazing how much we worry 🤦‍♂️

Missl73 sending big hugs, it must be so tough knowing the date is here but have everything crossed that this is the one! How long until you test? 

What pregnancy tests does everyone use? My clinic gave me a clear blue which I used like a million times when I pregnant with my son, think I tested weekly when I did Ivf before! So might stick to tradition and buy more tests just in case!


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Snuggle1982- thank you. I tested at 6dp5dt (faaaaar too early, but got a faint positive) I was getting symptoms and just wanted to know if it was something or just the new meds I'm on. I always say I'm going to wait till otd but never do. The earliest I've tested before have been 9dp5dt. My clinic doesnt provide any tests but they recommend the first response 6 days early test, as they're more sensitive than clear blue apparently. But I do the clear blue digital ones too, just because I like to see the words too. Thank you, I'm just praying the test is just as positive tomorrow so I am progressing. 
I don't know much about lining, just my clinic want it above 7mm before transfer xx


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hopeful - amazing news! Congratulations 😁 xx

Curly - my transfer was 7 days from the trigger. Great that the fluid has gone!

Missl - a bittersweet day for you. Hopefully this little embie is growing well inside ❤ I know how much of a pain those injections are. I had a multicoloured bum last time! All completely worth it though xx

Cakebaby - I’m sure your parents will be so excited 😊

Snuggle - we use FRERs because of how sensitive they are.

AFM - had a few crampy days but not much yesterday or today, hoping the cramping was a good sign but just have to wait and see 🤞🏻 Felt pulling when I picked up my son yesterday so hope I didn’t do any damage. Off to Liverpool now for a funeral. Trying to be careful with my overnight bag. A long journey and for a sad reason but hopefully these next 2 days will go quickly.


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks ladies, I went out and bought 2 packets of first response tests as mentioned above. On offer in boots atm if anyone wants some! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Cakebaby - wonderful news, it looks very promising for you. Enjoy telling your parents, they'll still be excited to hear the news. I had never heard that about ovulation tests, how interesting I don't have any left which is probably a good thing as i won't be tempted to do that as a sneaky way of testing without really testing! 

Snuggle - good move on the FRER that's what I always use and I think the lines are easier to see with the pink dye. 

Hannahdaisy - I'm sure you haven't done any damage I think those pulling sensations are normal and once your embryo is implanted it isn't going anywhere! I'm sorry for your loss, I hope the funeral is ok. 

AFM - thanks so much for all your well wishes today, it's been a tough one but at least I have hope now which I didn't have back in December when I lost her. Only 5 more days until test day, it's so funny so many people test early whereas I don't want to test because right now I can believe I am pregnant and I don't want to burst that bubble. This seems to be a lucky thread so let's hope that continues!!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh I do hope it continues to be a lucky thread x 

Scan today was good. Lining 11mm and lead follicle at 19mm and no fluid. So yes my clinic are happy and have confirmed I’m due in my clinic in Spain in 7 days. So I’ll go out the day before and come back the day after. Two days in Spain on my own.  Wish I could stay longer really, like the whole 2ww lying down!

I’m triggering with Ovitrelle tonight. 

God please let this one work.


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Good luck curly girl! I really hope it’s a lucky thread too, closer we get to Friday the more nervous I’m getting! 

Lying down for the whole 2ww sounds like heaven, such a shame we can’t all do that!


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Morning ladies, 
Quick one from me. OTD and it's a nice strong positive, so so happy. I know it's early days but hoping this is our time finally! I'm praying things look good at our visibility scan which will be in a few (long) weeks. Have rung my clinic but they'll get back to me later with a date for that. 
Good luck to everyone, sending you all positive vibes. I'll keep checking in here on how you're all doing.   Thanks for keeping me company through the 2ww. Xx


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Does seem like a very lucky thread 🤞🏻 this continues!

Cakebaby - amazing, congrats!!


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Cakebaby said:


> Morning ladies,
> Quick one from me. OTD and it's a nice strong positive, so so happy. I know it's early days but hoping this is our time finally! I'm praying things look good at our visibility scan which will be in a few (long) weeks. Have rung my clinic but they'll get back to me later with a date for that.
> Good luck to everyone, sending you all positive vibes. I'll keep checking in here on how you're all doing.  Thanks for keeping me company through the 2ww. Xx


Amazing!! So happy for you xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Cakebaby!! Amaxing news! Xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

How you feeling about tomorrow Evie777? 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Cakebaby (May 9, 2017)

Thanks ladies. I'm booked in for a scan in 3 weeks time where I should be 7w5d. So I'm praying we make it that far and that its in the right place and all is okay.   

Good luck tomorrow for your transfers evie and snuggles. X


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Cakebaby said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm booked in for a scan in 3 weeks time where I should be 7w5d. So I'm praying we make it that far and that its in the right place and all is okay.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow for your transfers evie and snuggles. X


Have everything crossed for you 

Thanks, starting to feel a bit nervous suddenly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Snuggle1982 - Best of luck for your transfer!

Evie777 - Good luck fir your transfer too!  

Cakebaby - Congrats on your BFP! I share your concern but hope you are doing ok. How did your parents take the news? My fingers are crossed for your scan x

hannahdaisy - Hope you are doing well and that the funeral went ok. 

Curlygirl1225 - Great news on your lining and so glad to hear things are progressing for you.

missl73 - Not long to go now. You're doing so well. That sounds like a painful bottom. I completely shared your view of being happier staying in the pupo bubble of hope. Best of luck for OTD - my fingers are crossed for your rainbow x

AFM - still can't get my head around our positive test. Hoping embie is firmly stuck. Scan booked for 3 weeks time x


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank you, the funeral went as well as it could’ve done and it was good to catch up with family that we don’t see very often. Good luck for your scan, hope time goes quickly!

Can’t quite believe it, we were a bit naughty and tested 1 day early (this morning) and saw a nice, strong BFP ❤ Still feels a little bit surreal! Really hoping that everything will continue to go well 🤞🏻

Hope people’s transfers went well today xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yay! Congrats that's so exciting!!

Embryo defrosted nicely so now PUPO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Amazing news Hannahdaisy! So happy for you! How are you and your partner feeling? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Snuggle - great news! Congrats. Hope the wait goes quickly for you.

Thanks ladies! We're really really happy and excited. It's a massive milestone and I'm absolutely over the moon. Just a bit nervous for what's ahead and hoping all goes smoothly. Need to think positively! 

I've ordered some Clearblue digitals that tell you how many weeks so I'll use those each week or so, got a pack of 2 coming. That'll hopefully put my mind at rest a little bit. We'll be away on holiday when we turn 6 weeks so will have to wait until we get back to have an early scan. Think we'll just book a local Babybond one.

Ahhhhh, I'm so nervous. I'm feeling optimistic but like I don't want to get too ahead of myself.


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey ladies, need some advice please! Had et yesterday and since then I’ve had really sharp pains on my far left side. Could this be the pessaries/drugs possibly bowel pain or would this be to do with the transfer? Mind going into overdrive! 

Thank you x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hannahanddaisy- Amazing!! Congrats, happy for you! Xxx

Snuggle- Yay for being PUPO!! Not sure about the pain, but think the pessaries do give quite a lot of side effects, including cramps. How have you been feeling other than the cramps? 

AFM- Our little embie thawed and devided beautifully 💕 so now joining Snuggle in the PUPO bubble 😊 so relieved that it is a little fighter. It remained as a 4AB and even showed signs of starting to hatch. 

I have been feeling really happy ans chilled. Today spent thd day reading in the garden. So relaxing. Trying to stay away from google and to not think about it. The inhectable progesterone is also going well. Figured out that doing the shots higher makes them bearable and not as sore. No side effects thus far!


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry I’ve been so absent lately I’ve had a really bad feeling about my cycle. Anyway, today was OTD and as expected BFN (big fat negative (pregnancy test)) for me. I’m certain it’s down to my extremely low progesterone levels at transfer so I’m fuming with the clinic as that so easily could have been corrected but what can you do?! We’ll move on to our next FET. Good luck to you all I hope you get your BFPs xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

missl73 - so sorry to hear this. Wishing you a peaceful grieving process, lots if love. Ask to be put on inhectable progesterone nect time. Massive virtual hug. Xxx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Evie777 congrats on being PUPO - yay! When is your test date? I’m doing ok, feeling more anxious on this wait than with my son, probably because I know I can’t rest as much as I did with him so this embryo needs to be a double fighter! 

Missl73, I’m so sorry to hear your news. Totally sucks. Sending big big hugs xx

Not sure if anyone does it but I do acupuncture throughout both my Ivf. There is a huge link between the 2. If you google zita west and Ivf/acupuncture there is a lot of case studies. Might be with having a look into. I find it just helps chill me out a bit too!


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks evie. I’m actually pretty angry with the clinic, they didn’t test my progesterone until after they’d done the transfer and they didn’t put me on injectable progesterone until over 24 hours later and given my perfect 5AA blast was already nearly hatched I’m pretty sure it was too late. I found a study that showed if progesterone is less than 30 on day of transfer it’s significantly predictive of a reduced ongoing pregnancy rate - mine was 19. There is absolutely no reason why they couldn’t have checked it the day before so we could have corrected it in time to give my poor embryo a chance of implanting. My parents are both doctors they’ve read the study and they think I have grounds to complain so I am going to! 

Anyway, I am in Italy now on holiday I’m determined to enjoy myself. I have more in the freezer so I’ll be back again hopefully next month. Wishing you all the very best of luck with your cycles xxx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Definitely complain, that’s shocking from a clinic, they should have done it earlier.

Really hope you enjoy your holiday and manage to try and relax a bit. Xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Snuggle - testing day for me is Sunday, 14th. Clinic said if negative, keep up meds and test again in 2/3 days, as FET can take longer to show up. When is your OTD? 

I second accupuncture. I had a treatment before and after transfer and have been adviced to have another 5/6 days after. For this one going to the drop in as don't fancy paying full price. 

Must he hard going through this with a little one. I only have my kitty to cuddle, so can take it easy. Xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

My test date is the 17th but she said I could do 16th as I’m meant to be at work on the 17th so don’t fancy it if bad news. I will no doubt test early as I’m super impatient and want to know! Will try and hold out as long as possible though 🤦‍♂️

Yes trying my hardest to relax, my mum has been brilliant last 2 days but my little one has decided to be super clingy - it’s like he knows! 

Fingers crossed for a quick week!


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Missl73 - That's so frustrating. We put all out hopes and trust in the clinics..horrible when things could have been avoided. My cl8nic doesn't test progesterone...🤷‍♀️ so no idea what my levels are. But injectables worked for me previous times, I think.  

I get it. My hydro was not diagnosed first round, so wasted an embie. Then a surgeon left a damaged tube and I had a CP with 2 embies...now we only have this one, finally my tubes have been treated, but its been a long and hard journey..and stakes are high.

Good that you have frosties! Enjoy your holiday with a beverage or 2 and hope your next cycle goes well xx

Snuggle - why do clinics have different test dates? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Snuggle - not sure about the pains, sorry!

Evie - thank you and good luck with everything. Hope your 2ww goes well.

Missl - so gutted to come on and see this today  really hoped that you were going to be wrong. Definitely contact them and talk about the progesterone levels, although I suspect they'll try to say that you got the injectables in time and it was nothing to do with that. I really hope that the next cycle is a BFP for you, make sure you get on the injectables straight away. Enjoy Italy, I hope it'll help you to take your mind off of things a bit and relax, ready for your next cycle.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Missl I hope your clinic support you. Mine did when I wasn’t happy

I’m having my transfer tomorrow. Progesterone blood test at 9 then transfer at 1pm


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hope it went well curly girl! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Curly Girl, how was it? xx

Snuggle - how are you feeling? xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Not too bad, few odd cramps and felt a bit odd this morning so hoping good signs, what about you?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

Mine is tomorrow. Just flying out to Spain tonight.


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Been feeling pretty positive. However, not really feeling anything. Thought I felt some very mild cramps yesterday and day before, but so mild was not sure if it was my imagination. Only have very mildly sore boobs from the injectable progesterone also. Weird. Think me and DH hit a bad spot doing the shot this morning as my hip seems to have seized up and is really sore...doesn't feel right, hopefully will be better tomorrow. 

Have you had other cycles? Did you feel the same in previous 2WW? xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry curly girl, day ahead of myself! Good luck tomorrow! 

Evie, I had a fresh cycle with my little one. I remember getting some brown discharge and thinking yay and then a few days before test date I had horrific morning sickness which lasted pretty much my entire pregnancy but I can’t really remember much else during the 2ww. I’m definitely more anxious this time round, would love a symptom again 😊

That sounds super painful for the injections, does putting an ice pack on it help? Poor you!


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Good luck tomorrow Curly!

Evie - I remember having a terrible injection once too and was extra sore afterwards. It just felt different and so much worse, think it bled a lot too that time. Hope the next ones aren't too bad.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

Transfer all done. Sadly first embryo didn’t thaw probably so they had to use our number two. Which means we only have one left in the freezer. This is our last ever cycle so I felt a bit sad that our chances had dropped a bit today. 

Still I’m in the 2ww now tick tock. 

Have had a lazy afternoon and I’ve said to my husband I’m really going to try and rest more this 2ww. Who knows if that will make the difference


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats curly girl, welcome to the 2ww. Good idea on the rest, get as much in as possible 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Curly - sorry to hear that the first one didn't thaw well. Hope this is a lucky one for you


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Morning ladies!

I did a sneaky early test today and got my BFP! Line is faint but definitely there - think I'm in shock!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

OMG! Snuggle! Congrats!! I too tested this morning and BFP!! Lines are looking good  I can't believe it! xxx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yay!!! I was thinking about you this morning, I'm so pleased for you!! Congratulations  very exciting!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Thank you!! How many DPO are you again? xx I'm 9dp5dt, clinic said this was OTD. Of course, I will keep peeing on stick now daily!! LOL xx


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Same as you although my clinic said test date is Wednesday so I’ll probably join you doing it daily! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

This is amazing!! How are you feeling? I'm so glad that now I can believe my symptoms without thinking it's all in my head! xx


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Congratulations to you both


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Evie,
I’m so much better now I know, I’ve been feeling miserable all week and really down, convinced i was getting my period as such bad cramps and couldn’t sleep. Guessing it was all good signs but have found this round so much harder, thank goodness it was a BFP at the end of it! Just need that heartbeat scan and then I can relax more! 

Do you call your clinic tomorrow?


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

I know what you mean. Was driving myself insane, not many cramps for me, but definitly tired. Waking up at night and waking up really early were my earliest signs. I'm trying not to think too much about the scan as it's so far away and scary!! But yes, the hear beat would be truly magical to see! Do yoy hear it at that stage?? Can't believe it...eeeeek!! Xx and yes, calling the clinic tomorrow


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

What’s your clinics protocol? I call mine on Tuesday and they do a scan to get for heartbeat at 6 weeks - do you get that too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Evie777 - Congratulations! Your symptoms were not in your head. So happy for you. Hope the injections are going better. 

Snuggle1982 - Congratulations too! Hoping this helps lift your mood! Really pleased for you.

Hannahdaisy - nice to see you still around. Completely relate to your worries about getting ahead of yourself. 

Curlygirl - sorry to hear your first embryo didn’t thaw well but pleased you were able to transfer. Hope you’re coping ok in the pupo bubble. Taking some extra rest can’t hurt. I did things but was very steady and just pottered about. Avoided lifting too. No idea if these things made any difference but just look after yourself as much as you can. 

Missl73 - very sorry to hear of your BFN. Enjoy your holiday - I love Italy! Make the most of your break and enjoy all the good and drinks you won’t be able to have when you’re pregnant. Hoping you’ll be ready to cycle again soon x

AFM - Sorry for the lack of contact but I have been following along. Over the past week I’ve been nauseous. Feeling really tired too which doesn’t help. Trying to remain positive that these are good signs. Our scan is 25th when I should be 8 weeks 1 day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Snuggle, with my clinic, I call them tomorrow and I think they scan at 6 weeks as far as I remember xxx 

Hopeful - your symptoms sound good! You bean is loudly saying hello . The injections have got better . And now I'm super motivated to do them, so all good. Kinda nice to do something for my little embie daily. Xxx

Hannahanddaisy - thank you lovely! Hope you are well! Xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all 

Anyone who had a BFP. Did you feel any different during the 2ww ?  I’m 6dp5dt today and feeling very negative as I don’t feel anything at all


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Curly girl, I felt very negative on mine, on my fresh cycle I was super upbeat, had implantation bleeding and had morning sickness almost straight away. On this one I felt super down, really hormonal like I was due on and just very negative, convinced it hadn’t worked. I got period pain about 7-8 days in but nothing else symptom wise. And I was forever googling! But then I got a positive test so you just don’t know. When is your OTD? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

In 4 days. I’ll be 10dp5dt. I just feel very tiny dull aches occasionally like AF is coming


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Could be a good sign, so hard to tell. Have everything crossed for you though, hope the next 4 days goes super fast! Will you hold out or cave like I did!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Curlygirl - I had aches and cramps like you which felt very much like period pain. Hard to tell if it is the progesterone, your Emby snuggling in or period pain. Hang on in there! We’re here for you though to chat to. You’re doing amazingly though and are nearly there. It’s natural to have some negative thoughts about it all x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

How is everyone doing? Gone very quiet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

I tested negative. Bloods were negative as can be too
Good luck to everyone


----------



## snuggle1982 (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh curly girl, I’m so sorry to hear this. Sending huge hugs to you xxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

